# Boiler - oil (kerosene)



## Lambchops (17 Oct 2011)

Hi guys,

Im having another problem with my boiler. Its oil and located inside the house.

The problem is - even though I have oil in my tank the boiler keeps staling. For example when i come home in the evening you can hear that the heating has come on but the rads are cold. I have to take the cover off the boiler and hit the red restart button. Once I restart it, its fine but it is stalling otherwise. It just insnt firing up.

Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## Shane007 (18 Oct 2011)

It could be a number of things. Need more info. 

If the burner is firing and staying on and the radiators stay cold, then the likely issue is the circulating pump is at fault. This could trip out the high limit stat on the boiler eventually, but not the flame failure device (i.e. the red reset button). A faulty boiler stat will cause this also.

If the burner is going to lock out, then the issue could be a number of faults, such as photocell, capacitor (if boiler does not fire or fires intermittently), fuel pump, etc. If going to lock out, then it is definitely a burner issue.

When you press the red reset button, does the burner fire and stay firing or does it go lock out?


----------



## Lambchops (24 Oct 2011)

Hi Shane,

Sorry but i know nothing at all about boilers 

When I press the red reset button it stays firing - well for a long time anyway but generally it eventually stops.

The rads are luke warm as if they are trying to get warm but cant until I press that button. 

Maybe it is worth my while getting it serviced as long overdue?? Do you have any idea roughly how much a service costs - don't want to be ripped off..lol

Thanks.


----------



## Shane007 (24 Oct 2011)

It could be due to a couple of things but it sounds like the oil pump on the burner is faulty, it is basically starting but unable to hold it pressure and causing incomplete combustion leading to burner lock out.

If it is well overdue for a service, then it is best to have everything done together. Make sure the service person is OFTEC registered and that he carries out a full flue gas analysis on completion. It makes a huge difference. 

A usual cost for a standard efficiency boiler would be €80.00 incl VAT. Slightly higher for a condensing boiler. The service engineer should be taking approx one and a half hours to do the service. A 25 minute service is not a service! 

Here's a list of what should be done:

1. Inspect & clean fuel filter
2. Inspect & test operation of fuel shut off valve
3. Inspect & test operation of remote acting fire valve where fitted
4. Inspect air inlets to boiler room for blockages and correct sizing
5. Inspect draught stabilizer where applicable
6. Inspect & clean flame chamber
7. Inspect burner refractory
8. Inspect & clean baffles
9. Inspect & clean burner diffuser & burner blast tube
10. Inspect ignition transformer, HT cable & porcelain for deterioration
11. Inspect & clean photocell
12. Inspect, clean & adjust burner electrodes
13. Ialculate correct output of boiler & fit new burner nozzle to suit installation
14. Adjust burner pump pressure & air ratio
15. Inspect & test operation of boiler thermostat & boiler high limit thermostat
16. Inspect & test operation of flame failure device
17. Carry Out Full Combustion & Efficiency Analysis with Flue Gas Analysizer:
*a.* Boiler Combustion Analysis O² (Oxygen)
*b. *Boiler Combustion Analysis CO (Carbon Monoxide)
*c. *Boiler Combustion Analysis CO² (Carbon Dioxide)
*d. *Boiler Combustion Flue Temperature
*e. *Printed Report with Combustion Efficiency
*f. *Full Explanation of Results

For condensing boilers, all of the above plus:

1. Inspect & clean condensate trap
2. Inspect & clean condensate pipework
3. Inspect & clean all secondary turbulators (can be up to 33no.)

Finally, you should receive a CD/11 Oil Firing Service & Commissioning Cert upon completion of the service. This should highlight any issues you have with the installation/burner/oil supply.


----------



## Lambchops (24 Oct 2011)

WOW !!! I'm impressed!! Even typing all of that out is impressive 

Thanks so much for that, I really appreciate it! I will defo get a service done. I had no idea that they're meant to issue you with a cert afterwards - you learn something new everyday


----------



## Adam2011 (24 Oct 2011)

I had the same problem, it was a small pressure valve that needed replacing, very small job, Luckily I am renting at present and my landlord footed the bill.


----------



## pudds (24 Oct 2011)

*What Should Be Done*

Shane 007.. thanks for posting that detailed service information. Have to contact an oftec registered person my self. 

Any tips on how to request all that work be carried out without appearing to be a smart alec and sounding like your telling the man how to do his job or putting him off!


----------



## Shane007 (24 Oct 2011)

pudds said:


> Shane 007.. thanks for posting that detailed service information. Have to contact an oftec registered person my self.
> 
> Any tips on how to request all that work be carried out without appearing to be a smart alec and sounding like your telling the man how to do his job or putting him off!


 
Just ask them how long will it take them to normally carry out the service and do they carry out a flue gas analysis on completion. Tell them that somebody you know in another area had somebody who done this.

You can check for an OFTEC engineer here:

http://www.ofteconline.com/locatecompanyIreland.asp



Adam2011 said:


> I had the same problem, it was a small pressure valve that needed replacing, very small job, Luckily I am renting at present and my landlord footed the bill.


 
A faulty pressure relief valve would not cause a burner to go out on lock out.


----------



## Shane007 (24 Oct 2011)

Lambchops said:


> When I press the red reset button it stays firing - well for a long time anyway but generally it eventually stops.
> 
> The rads are luke warm as if they are trying to get warm but cant until I press that button.


 
This bit is bugging me. If the burner is staying on for a long time and the radiators are only luke warm, it would point the finger at the circulating pump. If it is the circulating pump, the burner would not go to lock out but highly likely that the high limit thermostat would trip. This would mean that you would have to push the reset button on the stat and not on the burner! 

Generally, if you have to push the red reset button on the burner, it is a burner issue.


----------

